# Post Spay Onesie



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey all!

My pup, Vicka, was spayed last Friday. She is doing very well. The vet gave me an e collar/cone and I used that for a couple of days. It was, as it probably is for everyone, difficult watching my dog be miserable with that thing on. 

So, since the cone sucks, I went and got one of those inflatable "pro collars." Vicka didn't mind it, but unfortunately, I don't think those work at all for dogs with long necks and snouts (ie; spoo). A couple of days ago, I was at a loss for what to do. It looked like two weeks of the cone. I then found something online which has been great and given me peace of mind.

I found: https://www.tulanescloset.com/ . It is basically a onesie with a flap that buttons up for bathroom breaks. There is also a pad inside that soaks up any fluid (drainage, pee, etc.). Vicka hasn't really been that interested in her incision site and has not been licking/chewing it (bigger problem is she wants to get back to her normal play schedule...thank god obedience practice wears her out), but this thing has been a god-send for me! I don't know how well it works if your dog is a big licker/chewer after surgery (the company says it works, but I wouldn't know), but I thought I would put this out there in case anyone was interested. They have long sleeves too. Oh, and it is run by a woman named Stephanie. She gives great customer service and is pretty awesome.

Anyhow...here are a couple pics...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Cute... I should go ahead and order one...


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

I might actually get another one. I think these will be useful, even after her full recovery. We had been having problems with house training (long story...had to stop crating very early, which made it very difficult/slow) but have not had one accident since the surgery. Apparently, Vicka will not go when she has a cone or onesie on! Haha. The onesie is now taking the place of my crate for house training purposes (same concept really...don't pee on yourself or somewhere which results in you sitting in it for hours)! I'm sure that sounds weird and others will scoff...but frankly, I don't care! :aetsch:

Definitely go for it. Also, if you go on the website, you can check and see if there is a local vet or store that sells the garments. I was in a rush and couldn't get to the place near me before they closed and Stephanie made sure I had it the next day!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fabulous idea!

I just had Cammie spayed a couple of weeks ago. For anyone who has a spay coming up in their future, you might want to ask if you vet uses internal stitches. Cammie got internal dissolvable stitches, so there was nothing for her to pick at on the outside. She came home with no collar and no need for a repeat visit to the vet. She was allowed to lick her wound, but she did that gently and we had no problems. I had another dog spayed (a foster dog) a couple of years ago, and she also had the internal stitches and no cone. It is a great way to go!

But for a dog that really needs to be kept away from a surgical wound, your onesie sounds much much better than a cone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

peppersb said:


> What a fabulous idea!
> 
> I just had Cammie spayed a couple of weeks ago. For anyone who has a spay coming up in their future, you might want to ask if you vet uses internal stitches. Cammie got internal dissolvable stitches, so there was nothing for her to pick at on the outside. She came home with no collar and no need for a repeat visit to the vet. She was allowed to lick her wound, but she did that gently and we had no problems. I had another dog spayed (a foster dog) a couple of years ago, and she also had the internal stitches and no cone. It is a great way to go!
> 
> But for a dog that really needs to be kept away from a surgical wound, your onesie sounds much much better than a cone. Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, Vicka got surgical glue on the outside. She wasn't allowed to mess with it. However, I don't have to take her back, so that is nice. Glad to hear Cammie's spay went well! I can't wait until Vicka can run free, take her long walks and play with her friends again!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Aww that precious face! It screams 'mom please don't post these pictures on the internet' LOL!


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

blacky55667 said:


> Aww that precious face! It screams 'mom please don't post these pictures on the internet' LOL!


Haha, thanks. Oh, btw, that should have read '*dad* please don't post these pictures on the internet' LOL! :boy:


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aww she is so cute, look at that face! 
I had a horrid time with my little nugget as well when she got spayed. We used an inflatable neck tube thing because she was just soo uncomfortable. She hammed it up too and refused to even lay on her stomach. She stayed in the downward dog position until she fell asleep fully and then would wake up and yelp and run cause it hurt  

I totally understand your worries. It is so so sad to see our pups so down and out  hopefully she will start feeling chipper soon and everything heals up in no time! You're making sure of it with the healing part by using the onesie!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Vicka you are so very cute. I hope each day is a better day for you.
Big hugs,


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

vickaandjz said:


> Haha, thanks. Oh, btw, that should have read '*dad* please don't post these pictures on the internet' LOL! :boy:


My bad sorry


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

blacky55667 said:


> My bad sorry


No worries! I hope my reply didn't come off as snarky. That wasn't my intention. You post was actually pretty on point. She always gives me the "really, another picture?! Enough already." I probably only said something because I have run into people (not you...those I see offline/around where I live) who continually assume Vicka is my wife or girlfriend's dog. I am a single, straight man and proud owner of a standard poodle!! And I make that very clear to them. Haha.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a great idea for a surgical licker/chewer! Super cute too! 

My husband is over the "I don't want to be seen with a poodle." He looks for excuses to take Racer out even in his outrageous hair styles. Real men love their poodles!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I will be ordering a couple of these for Scarlett... She will be a handful... When Rhett was neutered he had pink panties of shame!!!


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Rhett'smom said:


> I will be ordering a couple of these for Scarlett... She will be a handful... When Rhett was neutered he had pink panties of shame!!!


Awesome! I hope they work out for you. Pink panties of shame! Haha...love it. :biggrin1:


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!Zoe had a cone that she got used to.


----------

